# Itouch 4G (extraction de videos)



## gshock (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous j'ai un Itouch dernière génération et je voudrais savoir comment je peux retiré les vidéos que j'ai pris avec celui-ci, les vidéos ne figures pas sur Itunes et je voudrais si il y aurait pas plutot un logiciel indépendant...

(mac ou windows)


Merci d'avance.


----------



## baga57 (14 Janvier 2011)

les vidéos tu les à pris d'où ? comment elles ont attérries dans ton iPod touch ?


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Janvier 2011)

Sur pc comme pour les photos tu peux les extraire comme s'il s'agissait d'un disque dur externe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------




baga57 a dit:


> les vidéos tu les à pris d'où ? comment elles ont attérries dans ton iPod touch ?




A mon avis c'est avec la caméra qu'il les a prises...... S'il l'a fait avec le micro il est très fort.....


----------



## gshock (15 Janvier 2011)

LOOL avec la caméra évidement et j'ai envie de les récupéré sur mon pc de meme que les photos...


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Janvier 2011)

gshock a dit:


> LOOL avec la caméra évidement et j'ai envie de les récupéré sur mon pc de meme que les photos...


 

Tu n'y arrives pas en l'ouvrant via ton "poste de travail" de ton pC comme pour les photos????


----------



## gshock (15 Janvier 2011)

Non meme dans poste de travail mon itouch n'apparait pas :S


----------



## ET80 (15 Janvier 2011)

Sur Mac, connecte ton iPod, et ouvre iPhoto, tu verra ton iPod et tu n'as plus qu'a importer photo et vidéo .


----------



## gshock (16 Janvier 2011)

MERCI ET80 je te jure gros merci à toi dire que c'étais si simple


----------

